# 去你大爷的！



## Sammo

*去你大爷的！*


Hello!

Is this like a curse in Chinese?

What would be an equivalent English phrase for it?


Thanks!


----------



## SuperXW

Yap, it's a curse. Mainly used by northen Chinese people.
The basic sentence is "去你的！" Literal: "Go yours!" Equivalence (I think): "Go to hell!" "To hell with you!" "Get lost!" etc.
Varient: "去你大爷的！" Literal: "Go your old uncle!" Equivalence(I think): same as "去你的！"

P.S. More varients:
Change the verb: e.g. "滚你的！" Literary: "Roll (away) yours!"
Change the relative: e.g. "去你妈的！" Literal: "Go your mother!" 
"大爷"(old uncle) is often used in curses. In most cases 爷 must be pronounced as a light tone.
When 爷's tone is pronounced as "ye2", "大爷" has another meaning which literally means "big master" or "big grandfather". In ancient time it's been used by the servants or lower class people to honor the higher ones. Today if someone call you or himself "大爷ye2", it must be a joke.


----------



## Sammo

Thanks, SuperXW!


----------



## vvujun

Hey Sammo, please be cautious in choosing a friend.


----------



## Sammo

LOL! @ vvujun

Well, I guess I know how to pick my enemies in Chinese now.


----------



## bamboobanga

玩你妈蛋去  

you should learn martial arts before using these


----------



## kong.zhong

Sammo said:


> *去你大爷的！*



It's similar to "Fuck you" in English.


----------



## name my name

no ,i do not think "fuck you" is the same. "去你大爷的" is somewhat polite than "fuck you".


----------



## HardPunch

I would say there're other curses that come in more handy. This one looks ancient!


----------



## SuperXW

HardPunch said:


> I would say there're other curses that come in more handy. This one looks ancient!


I think it's still being said by northen Chinese from time to time, even in TV dramas and films.


----------



## Lyfia

This is a curse, but rather humorous. When people say this, they may not necessarily mean it or dislike you. 
It's better to understand it in the situation...
I feel this could be something like "go away" "oh please""fuck off" in English...?
And it is really not ancient.. we like to use it ^-^


----------



## Yin Yun

I quite agree with Lyfia, if anyone say this to you, usually he or she may not be serious...

Actually I think it's just a way of saying " Oh no, that‘s absurd! (How can you think of that!)" to someone .(usually to your friends).
like:
"我觉得他对你有意思。” (I think he's coming on to you.)
“去你大爷的！怎么可能！” 

It sounds in a northern Chinese style and probably not a curse....
but you'd better not say this to someone you are not familiar with....


----------



## Amreen

Sammo said:


> *去你大爷的！*


It could be damn you because in chinese movie the subtitle of 你大爷的 is always witten as damn you or damn it


----------



## Skatinginbc

滚你的, 是滚你的蛋. 操你媽的, 是操你媽的B.  請問: "去你的" 究竟是去你的什麼? 去你的墳墓? 去你的地獄?


----------



## philchinamusical

Skatinginbc said:


> 滚你的, 是滚你的蛋. 操你媽的, 是操你媽的B.  請問: "去你的" 究竟是去你的什麼? 去你的墳墓? 去你的地獄?


我觉得“去”其实有可能是F word的一个变体。就像“哇塞”实际上是“我cao”的变体一样。
——没准是“去cao”的口语化。


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 滚你的, 是滚你的蛋.


I am really unfamiliar with these.


Skatinginbc said:


> 操你媽的B.


Actually, it is 我操你媽的屄 (ㄅㄧ，1).

*尸*：身體。
*屌*：男子外生殖器，胯下肉也。（一塊肉*吊*在兩腿間。）
*屄*：女子外生殖器，股間穴也。（兩股間有個神祕*穴*。）

EDIT:
「屄」係女子外生殖器或內生殖器，容有爭議；個人以為外，蓋有「舔屄」一詞之故。在該詞，愚以為：「屄」接近於陰唇，抑或陰蒂。

RE-EDIT:
「口交」，若未說明，即「含屌」，較委婉。
「舐陰」，沒有爭議，即「舔屄」，較委婉。

「舐陰」，亦有人認為屬「口交」；「口交」從廣義，即以脣、齒、舌、口腔內壁為他人或自身帶來性愉悅 (此取狹義，亦即限導因於外物與生殖器官之接觸) 也。


Yin Yun said:


> "我觉得他对你有意思。” (I think he's coming on to you.)
> “去你大爷的！怎么可能！”
> 
> It sounds in a northern Chinese style and probably not a curse...
> but you'd better not say this to someone you are not familiar with....


I agree.

And I would mark the expression, along with many others mentioned in this thread, as vulgar or unrefined and avoid them.


----------



## philchinamusical

@SimonTsai 大陆这边现在B最常用的汉子写法，是“逼”。所以现在有一句搞笑的话，叫“你妈逼你结婚了么？”


----------



## SimonTsai

philchinamusical said:


> 大陆这边现在B最常用的汉子写法，是“逼”。


Some Taiwanese do also use this.

But, strictly speaking, '騷*逼*' is incorrect; it should have been '騷*屄*'; '*操*你奶奶' should have been '*肏*你奶奶 (ㄘㄠ，4)'; '我有大*鳥*' should have been '我有大*屌*'. You may want to see the post.

EDIT:
肏：入肉，陰莖插入肉穴也。此肉穴不一定是陰道；肛門亦可。


philchinamusical said:


> 所以现在有一句搞笑的话，叫“你妈逼你结婚了么？”


It seems that I lack a sense of humour.


Skatinginbc said:


> "去你的" 究竟是去你的什麼? 去你的墳墓? 去你的地獄?


Here 去 is a variant of 肏, I guess.


----------



## Skatinginbc

"去你的" 省略掉的好像是"頭", for example, "去你的頭" (Off with your head!) often used humorously as a mild reproach.  If that is the case (i.e., 去 = 去掉, 除去), then 去你媽的愛國主義 can be understood as "Off with your mother-fucking patriotism!" and 去你大爺的 "Off with your big master's head!" Knock it off (with your nonsense, your stupid idea, your wild imagination, your improper behavior...)!


philchinamusical said:


> 大陆这边现在B最常用的汉子写法，是“逼”。所以现在有一句搞笑的话，叫“你妈逼你结婚了么？


台灣人: 結婚, 你媽逼迫了麼？
大陸人:  你媽逼破了麼？
 (just kidding)


----------



## philchinamusical

@SimonTsai I do know the two letters you used... Back in late 1980's, I started seeing them in some books or magazines published in mainland China. But, as I remember, "逼" and "鸟" became popular and replaced those two around the end of 1990's. Besides, "B" started to appear as the internet BBS became popular, and that's why we now have "SB" for "傻逼".


----------



## SimonTsai

philchinamusical said:


> But, as I remember, "逼" and "鸟" became popular and replaced those two around the end of 1990's.


I am here just to add that in Taiwan, 屌 is still popular. But as for 屄, it is becoming outdated, I admit.


Skatinginbc said:


> "去你的" 省略掉的好像是"頭"


This makes sense.


----------

